# Bay roan, possibly rabicano?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think just roan at work.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a horse who is positively grey on most of his body now, altho only a couple of weeks back, and for most of the year he is a solid bay. Amazes me how quick he changes. Unfortunately his roan phase only lasts a short time & last year by summer he was back to just bay.

All these different names of colours & part breeds & 'designer mongrels'... remind me of all the different gender & sex labels these days - my teens tell me there are something like 247 recognised genders these days. At the risk of offending someone, that is just ridiculous to me.

One of my other horses is yellow - light buckskin & I get told off or frowned upon by some for calling him yellow, or calling chestnuts red or orange...


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I second that this is just roan. My mare is a rabicano and her white ticking is more dispersed and shows up mostly on her belly in thin lines. She also has two white stripes at her tailhead whereas this mare just seems to have some white hairs.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

A horse can have multiple genes that express at the same time. Can't tell much from that picture except to say she has both the inverted V that comes with roan and it looks like **** tail that comes from rabicano.


----------

